
Show HN: Similar 3D-Printer Finder - no_gravity
https://www.productchart.com/3d_printers/similar
======
CapTVK
It's a neat product comparison site but it seems to be missing various models.
At my first try I already missed the Renkforce 3D printer series from Conrad
Electronic (EU/German) (rf100, rf500, rf1000, rf2000). Maybe it's too US/UK-
centric?

Extra option could be to check if the system uses proprietary cartridges.
(example: da Vinci)

------
mod
I don't know the names of any 3d printers. A starter suggestion would be nice.

For anyone else in this boat, you can start with "printer"

~~~
no_gravity
For a general overview of printers, try the main 3d-printer chart:

[https://www.productchart.com/3d_printers/](https://www.productchart.com/3d_printers/)

------
no_gravity
We have been researching 3D-Printer specs for about 2 years now for Product
Chart. Today I enabled this tool for the 3D-Printer section. When given a
3D-Printer, it finds similar ones based on specs.

I originally developed the similarity tool for the phone section. Not sure how
well it works for 3D-Printers. Feedback is very welcome.

~~~
mmcwilliams
This is a really neat tool, thanks for sharing it. I've been into 3D printing
as a hobby for a while now and have gone through a handful of printers.
Searching the models I'm familiar with, I'm pretty floored by how much the
prices have dipped (even in the last year) and how feature-loaded new printers
are. I haven't really been in the market for a new printer for a while, but
this app is changing my mind. :)

The only suggestion I have, and I don't know how readily available this data
is or how hard it would be to generate, but a visual representation of the
print quality for each printer would be great. I've always found the
advertised resolution of a printer to be a really sub-standard way of
determining print quality before I buy. For me, printing something uniform [0]
and comparing it to the same thing from another printer (using the same
slicer) is the best demonstration.

[0] Been using this one for a bit:
[http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:5683](http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:5683)

~~~
no_gravity
It's an interesting idea. To have a picture of the same "thing" printed on all
printers. But it would be hard to come by these images. Would have to be
crowdsourced somehow.

~~~
cweagans
People post their 3d Benchy on reddit (/r/3dprinting) all the time. Might be a
good place to start.

~~~
mmcwilliams
Oh yeah that's a great idea. I forgot about benchy. Love that boat.

------
AtheistOfFail
No listing for the peachy printer? It's the first ever printer to 3D print a
house...

Source:
[https://www.productchart.com/3d_printers/similar_find?f=peac...](https://www.productchart.com/3d_printers/similar_find?f=peachy+printer)

------
Philomath
It would be nice if you guys had an API that let people get the specs of a
certain product.

I once worked on a 3D printer quotation app and it would have been awesome to
have all this 3D printer specs together to make it easier to configure the
pricings.

------
aj7
The construction, components, mechanics, etc. are much more important than
Euclidean distance of specs off a data sheet. I thank you for educating me
about Euclidean distance as a measure of similarity, but it is not of much use
here.

~~~
Philomath
Even better, it would be cool to decide what parameters to take in account so
that the comparison is as accurate to your needs as you want.

------
EJTH
Lots of missing products, but I like the general idea.

